# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Μικροσυσκευές >  φωτιστικο γραφειου

## savasga

εχω ενα φωτιστικο γραφειου με λαμπα αλογονου  G4 12volt  20watt που καιγεται η ασφαλεια του 
τι μπορει να φταιει;
υπαρχει κατι που μπορω να κανω;

----------


## nyannaco

Καίγεται σε τυχαίες στιγμές, ή στο άναμμα;

----------


## savasga

> Καίγεται σε τυχαίες στιγμές, ή στο άναμμα;


αυτο μονο η κορη μου μπορει να μας το πει
εχω την εντυπωση πως ειναι σε τυχαιες στιγμες

----------


## nyannaco

Η ασφάλεια είναι στα 230V ή στα 12V; Πόσα Α είναι;

----------


## αλπινιστης

H G4 ανεβαζει θερμοκρασια. Μηπως να εριχνες καμια ματια στα καλωδια? Στην περιπτωση που η ασφαλεια ειναι σωστη, τοτε μαλλον προς το καλωδιο πας...

----------


## savasga

> Η ασφάλεια είναι στα 230V ή στα 12V; Πόσα Α είναι;


δεν εχω μπροστα μου το κυκλωμα 
ειναι 2 Α

----------


## savasga

> H G4 ανεβαζει θερμοκρασια. Μηπως να εριχνες καμια ματια στα καλωδια? Στην περιπτωση που η ασφαλεια ειναι σωστη, τοτε μαλλον προς το καλωδιο πας...


το << H G4 ανεβαζει θερμοκρασια>> ειναι ερωτηση; 
η ασφαλεια ηταν της μανας του και καθε φορα που αλλαξα (2 φορες) ηταν ιδια
οσο για το καλωδιο τι να ελεγξω; να το αλλαξω ;

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> εχω ενα φωτιστικο γραφειου με λαμπα αλογονου  G4 *12volt  20watt* που καιγεται η ασφαλεια του 
> τι μπορει να φταιει;
> υπαρχει κατι που μπορω να κανω;


Βάλε 2,5Α (1,7Α είναι το φυσιολογικό ρεύμα)

----------


## kostakoro

Μήπως ειναι φωτιστικο ρυθμιζομενου υψους τηλεσκοπικα?

----------


## FILMAN

Μήπως η ασφάλεια που βάζεις είναι *F*2A; Είναι λογικό να καίγεται. Βάλε μια *T*2A.

----------


## savasga

κατ'αρχην να σας ευχαριστησω ολους σας και επειδη με ολες αυτες τις ερωτησεις που μπηκατε στον κοπο να μου κανετε αισθανθηκα οτι δεν σας εδωσα τις πληροφοριες που θα επρεπε να σας δωσω για μια σωστη εκτιμηση της καταστασης γιαυτο ξεκιναω απο την αρχη......
ειναι ενα φωτιστικο γραφειου με λαμπα αλογονου  G4 12volt  20watt 
α) ειναι φωτιστικο ρυθμιζομενου υψους τηλεσκοπικα σε ροζακι (απο ΙΚΕΑ ή practiker)
β) η ασφαλεια ειναι μετα τον μετασχηματιστη και ειναι Τ2Α (αν και δεν ξερω ποια ειναι η διαφορα της Τ2Α και της F2A)
γ) μεσα στο σωμα υπαρχει μονο ο μετασχηματιστης ,ο διακοπτης και η ασφαλεια.......και ολα τα καλωδια φαινονται ο.κ
ελπιζω να σας διαφωτισα λιγο παραπανω

----------


## kostakoro

Μετρησε τις τηλεσκοπικες κεραιες με πολυμετρο λογικα πρεπει να εχουν ταση ,ετσι καποια
στιγμη που η κορη ακουμπα κατι μεταλλικο πανω τους γινεται βραχυκύκλωμα και σου
καιει την ασφαλεια.

----------


## savasga

> Μετρησε τις τηλεσκοπικες κεραιες με πολυμετρο λογικα πρεπει να εχουν ταση ,ετσι καποια
> στιγμη που η κορη ακουμπα κατι μεταλλικο πανω τους γινεται βραχυκύκλωμα και σου
> καιει την ασφαλεια.


σιγουρα εχουν ταση γιατι δεν υπαρχουν καλωδια που πανε στην λαμπα αλλα δεν μου εχει αναφερει κατι τετοιο
μου εχει πει πως εκει που δουλευε εσβηνε

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Να προσθέσω και αυτό το "σενάριο"
Είσαι σίγουρος ότι κάηκε η ασφάλεια ? την έλεγξες την ασφάλεια? και αυτό το λέω επειδή οι λάμπες αλογόνου κοντά στο ντουι όπου κουμπώνουν και λόγω θερμοκρασίας μεγάλης με την διαστολή ή αν είναι αρκετά λάσκα μπορεί να σβήσουν. Όταν κουμπώνεις αυτές τις λάμπες λογικά προς το ντουί πρέπει να μπαίνουν αρκετά "δύσκολα" . αν μπει εύκολα πιθανό να λασκάρει πιο εύκολα και να σβήσει.

----------


## savasga

> Να προσθέσω και αυτό το "σενάριο"
> Είσαι σίγουρος ότι κάηκε η ασφάλεια ? την έλεγξες την ασφάλεια? και αυτό το λέω επειδή οι λάμπες αλογόνου κοντά στο ντουι όπου κουμπώνουν και λόγω θερμοκρασίας μεγάλης με την διαστολή ή αν είναι αρκετά λάσκα μπορεί να σβήσουν. Όταν κουμπώνεις αυτές τις λάμπες λογικά προς το ντουί πρέπει να μπαίνουν αρκετά "δύσκολα" . αν μπει εύκολα πιθανό να λασκάρει πιο εύκολα και να σβήσει.


ειμαι σιγουρος 100%
και απ'οτι ειδα η λαμπα κουμπωνει αρκετα δυσκολα

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Είσαι ικανός να μετρήσεις την τάση που βγάζει ο μετασχηματιστής? τάση ηρεμίας (σβηστή λάμπα) και τάση με φορτίο (αναμμένη λάμπα)

----------


## JOUN

Μηπως αλλαξες την λαμπα με μεγαλυτερη ας πουμε 30W;

----------


## savasga

> Είσαι ικανός να μετρήσεις την τάση που βγάζει ο μετασχηματιστής? τάση ηρεμίας (σβηστή λάμπα) και τάση με φορτίο (αναμμένη λάμπα)


ειμαι πολυ καλος και ΠΡΟΣΕΚΤΙΚΟΣ μαθητης με τις καταληλες οδηγιες ......... το μονο κακο αυτη την στιγμη ειναι οτι δεν εχω αλλη ασφαλεια  εκτος απο μια 1,6Α................
......................
.....................
ΕΨΑΞΑ ΚΑΙ ΒΡΗΚΑ  Τ2Α   και Τ4Α

----------


## savasga

> ειμαι πολυ καλος και ΠΡΟΣΕΚΤΙΚΟΣ μαθητης με τις καταληλες οδηγιες ......... το μονο κακο αυτη την στιγμη ειναι οτι δεν εχω αλλη ασφαλεια  εκτος απο μια 1,6Α................
> ......................
> .....................
> ΕΨΑΞΑ ΚΑΙ ΒΡΗΚΑ  Τ2Α   και Τ4Α


εβαλα την Τ2Α και προσπαθησα να κανω τις μετρησεις αυτες........δεν καταφερα τιποτα γιατι οι ενδειξεις στο πολυμετρο και στις δυο περιπτωσεις ηταν 0  ( τι κανω λαθος :Wink:   τοποθετω τους ακροδεκτες του πολυμετρου στις δυο τηλεσκοπικες κεραιες εχοντας την ενδειξη στο πολυμετρο στα 20VDC .......και στις δυο περιπτωσεις ειτε με σβηστη λαμπα ειτε με αναμενη η ενδειξη ηταν 0

----------


## savasga

[QUOTE=JOUN;550243]Μηπως αλλαξες την λαμπα με μεγαλυτερη ας πουμε 30W;[/QUOT

κατηγορηματικα οχι

----------


## kostakoro

Για να μετρησεις ταση βαλε το πολυμετρο στα 20v AC και μετρησε στις βιδες
Που στηριζονται οι κεραιες στην λαμπα πρεπει να παρεις 12v αν δεν εχεις ταση εχεις καμμενη ασφαλεια ,ομως  κοιταξε και εσωτερικα αν τα καλωδια του μ/σ ειναι καλα βιδωμενα στις βασεις των κεραιων

----------


## savasga

> Για να μετρησεις ταση βαλε το πολυμετρο στα 20v AC και μετρησε στις βιδες
> Που στηριζονται οι κεραιες στην λαμπα πρεπει να παρεις 12v αν δεν εχεις ταση εχεις καμμενη ασφαλεια ,ομως  κοιταξε και εσωτερικα αν τα καλωδια του μ/σ ειναι καλα βιδωμενα στις βασεις των κεραιων


η λαμπα αναβει κανονικα αρα ολα προς το παρον λειτουργουν κανονικα ( μεχρι να ξανακαει η ασφαλεια)
εκανα αυτο που ειπες για την μετρηση και εχω ενδειξη 11,7 V

----------


## kostakoro

Συνεχιζω να εχω την εντυπωση οτι δημιουργειται βραχυκυκλωμα απο επαφη με κατι μεταλλικο 
στις κεραιες η λειτουργια των συγκεκριμενων φωτιστικων δεν δικαιολογει διακοπη ασφαλειων.

----------


## savasga

> Συνεχιζω να εχω την εντυπωση οτι δημιουργειται βραχυκυκλωμα απο επαφη με κατι μεταλλικο 
> στις κεραιες η λειτουργια των συγκεκριμενων φωτιστικων δεν δικαιολογει διακοπη ασφαλειων.


τι να πω Κωστα .......αρχιζω και υποψιαζομαι οτι οι πληροφοριες απο την 13χρονη κορη μου (για τον τροπο που εσβησε )δεν ειναι και οι ποιο αξιοπιστες.............θα το λειτουργησω στο δικο μου γραφειο και θα δω που θα βγαλει η ολη κατασταση

----------


## savasga

ευχαριστω ολους για τον χρονο που αφιερωσαν στο προβλημα μου.....να ειστε ολοι καλα

----------


## savasga

> Συνεχιζω να εχω την εντυπωση οτι δημιουργειται βραχυκυκλωμα απο επαφη με κατι μεταλλικο 
> στις κεραιες η λειτουργια των συγκεκριμενων φωτιστικων δεν δικαιολογει διακοπη ασφαλειων.


τελικα πρεπει να εχεις δικιο γιατι εδω και ενα μηνα περιπου που το χρησιμοποιω αρκετες ωρες την ημερα ολα πανε ρολοι
αρα ο δραστης βρεθηκε

----------

